# New drum sander



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

You scared me to death when you said that you removed the breaker and bypassed it … in my mind I just pictured your shop as a pile of cinders like Monty's shop or you laying prone from the shock … I hope that you put it back before you delivered it to the new owner or the liability rests on you for removing the safety device.

I've heard form several folks on this site that they are unhappy with their 16-32 Performax; seems that you pay for the sander then have to buy this and that to make it work right … Shouldn't it all be included?

I've been looking at the Grizzly, looks like what I want for my shop.

Gald that you found what you wanted on CL … good spot to shop … but let the buyer beware …


----------



## Ladislav (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for your reply  and yes i mention it to the buyer , who didnt wanted me to put it back as he will buy new one cause it was maybe just faulty braker ,and i have used it without it for my last kitchen ( doors) and was glad i didnt had to deal with issues like stoping in the middle of the door ,, seams like that sandsmart fixing the issue cause new mashine dont even have reset button , assuming cause it will never trip


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I have the 16-32.

The issue with the breaker is it gets weaker (pops at a lower current) each time it activates. It's not a thermal breaker so basically it duplicates what the circuit breaker on the house branch circuit does.

That aside, I replaced mine with a better quality 20A unit, never has popped since.

Other gripes, needing to buy extras, is true to a point. As delivered, it works fine (aside from the breaker). The first 'accessory' should be the extension tables, but they are priced ridiculously high for what they are.
As Ladislav demonstrates. making your own is possible (and worth it).


----------



## Ladislav (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you  also if you make your own u can add few inches to it as i did works lil better


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

*splintergroup*
Thanks for your input, I find it very interesting … Just FYI; Years ago I was an electronics tech. and the imported circuit breakers hit the US market … seems that the Asian folks have a different way of rating their components, and many repeated circuit breaker failures were the fault of the breaker it self … looks like it's still true today.


----------

